

The last audio cassette factory [video] - DanBlake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ4BcZ8ZTjc?

======
11thEarlOfMar
My first guess was 'ho-hum, somewhere in the bowels of China and who cares'.

Then I noticed the Vietnamese media name and thought, 'oh, it's in Vietnam. A
little more interesting.'

But it's in Springfield Missouri. What?

They have Revox(!) components.

The label printer is affixed with duct tape.

They have equipment from 1938. It's fully depreciated :-)

------
hga
Web version/framing of this:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-01/this-
compa...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-01/this-company-is-
still-making-audio-cassettes-and-sales-are-better-than-ever)

Rather cool, we do all sorts of interesting things in flyover country,
Springfield, MO is 70 miles east of where I was born, raised, and have retired
to.

------
Isofarro
I bought a bunch of cassette tapes earlier this year from Tapeline
(tapeline.info). Based in Stockport, Cheshire, UK. Bought both custom-length
blank cassettes (for replacing broken ZX Spectrum game cassette tapes), and
cassette boxes (single and jewel case).

~~~
dct
The police still use them a lot:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20556330](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20556330)

------
Torgo
Did they intentionally add tape hiss to the video???

------
yincrash
video removed

